# OUR Top Ten



## Ivan (Oct 7, 2006)

I can't right now because I'm preparing for tomorrow, but how 'bout we make our own list? If we like, we can keep it similar to CT's...written in the last fifty years, but maybe just the top ten books. 

Who will start?


----------



## polemic_turtle (Oct 7, 2006)

Wait a minute.. do they still write books these days? :-\


----------



## blhowes (Oct 7, 2006)

Chosen by God, by R.C. Sproul


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ivan_
> I can't right now because I'm preparing for tomorrow, but how 'bout we make our own list? If we like, we can keep it similar to CT's...written in the last fifty years, but maybe just the top ten books.
> 
> Who will start?



let's go back to the beginning of the 20th century.


----------



## jaybird0827 (Oct 7, 2006)

Packer, J.I., Knowing God


----------



## Ivan (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Blueridge reformer_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Ivan_
> ...



Let's! GO! 

[Still leaves Spurgeon out, brother. ]


----------



## Ivan (Oct 7, 2006)

If we are making nominations for the top ten, that's fine. The two mentioned thus far are excellent.


----------



## RamistThomist (Oct 7, 2006)

[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Right-Behind-Parody-Last-Goofiness/dp/1885767870]Right Behind: A Parody of Last-Days Goofiness[/ame] by Nathan Wilson and Dr Sock.


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Oct 7, 2006)

You have make some guidelines.

1) Only Reformed Books.

2) Written by people in the last 100 years.

3) Not reprints (like the WCF).

4) They are the most influential in shaping most people in Reformed circles.

5) Do these include academic books that have shaped pastor's minds, which then infect thier congregations? Or are we talking just laymen books? Or both?

6) ??


----------



## RamistThomist (Oct 7, 2006)

How Reformed are we talking? People who are soteriologically Calvinistic or who identify themselves with Reformed churches?


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Oct 8, 2006)

These do not mean we all agree with thier content - just those that have affected the Reformed Community.

Alive in the last 100 years. 
Most affected the Reformed Community.


More academic Possible Top 10:

Berkoff - Systematic Theology
McGrath - Intellectural Origins of the European Reformation
Van Til - Defense of the Faith
Clark - Reason, Religion, Revelation
Bahnsen - Theology in Christian Ethics
Ridderbos - Coming of the Kingdom
Bruce - The Canon of Scripture
Battles - Interpreting John Calvin
Vos - Biblical Theology
Schaff - History of the Christian Church


Laymen Top 10:

Boettner - Reformed Doctrine of Predestination
Steele - Five Points of Calvinism
Sproul - Holiness of God
Sproul - Chosen by God
Packer - Knowing God
Bridges - Pursuit of Holiness
Lloyd Jones - Sermon on the Mount
Houghton - Sketches From Church History
Hendricksen - More Than Conquerers
Machen - Christianity and Liberalism

Others to contemplate:

Hendricksen's NT Commentaries
Gerstner's Rational Biblical Theology of JE
Shaff's Creeds of Christendom
Muller's Post Reformation Dogmatics


----------



## Philip A (Oct 8, 2006)

Nathan O. Hatch - _The Democtartization of American Christianity_.


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Oct 8, 2006)

A.W. Pink's The sovereignty of God.
Phillip Mauro, The Hope of israel
Phillip Mauro, Daniels 70 weeks and the Mt. Olivet Discourse.
Gary Demar, Last day's madness
L.R. Shelton, The Israel of God
Ken Gentry, The beast of Revelation
R.C. Sproul, The last Days according to Jesus
Pink, The total depravity of man
Reggie Kimbrough, The Gospel according to Dispensationalism
Sproul, Chosen by God
Earle E. Cairns, Christianity through the centuries

These and so many more have blessed my life.


----------



## Ivan (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by C. Matthew McMahon_
> You have make some guidelines.
> 
> 1) Only Reformed Books.
> ...



Reformed? Of course! I needed to clarify that. I suppose two lists, one academic and one from a layman's perspective, is good. 

More later. It's going to be a busy day in the LORD for me!


----------



## RamistThomist (Oct 8, 2006)

[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Supergeddon-Really-Geddon-Upturned-Parody/dp/1591280133/sr=8-1/qid=1160324930/ref=sr_1_1/102-1254780-0257769?ie=UTF8&s=books]Supergeddon: A Really Big Geddon[/ame]



> Supergeddong: A Really Big Geddon
> by Nathan Wilson and Dr. Sock
> --------------------------------------------------
> I just got finished reading the wonderful satire of the Left Behind Series, Supergeddon: A Really Big Geddon. Rather than give a synopsis of a sampling of quotes (too many good ones), I will, at first, give a list of the characters of the novel--paralleling the Left Behind Characters--as depicted by the authors:
> ...


----------



## InwooJLee (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by trevorjohnson_
> Louis Berkhoff's Systematic Theology is my pick.
> 
> And Piper's Let the Nations be Glad (if yall count him as really reformed).



I've heard only good things about Piper's book Let the Nations be Glad.


----------



## beej6 (Oct 8, 2006)

J Gresham Machen's _Christianity & Liberalism_?

Which means it would have to be a 75 year time period (at least ;-))


----------



## Formerly At Enmity (Oct 9, 2006)

An Eschatology of Victory.......KIK


----------



## RamistThomist (Oct 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Formerly At Enmity_
> An Eschatology of Victory.......KIK



To the consternation of modern-day Vosian amillennarians, that is the book that revived postmillennialism in the 20th century.


----------



## caddy (Oct 9, 2006)

White--The Potter's Freedom
Bahnsen - Always Ready
Schaff - History of the Christian Church **
Boettner - Reformed Doctrine of Predestination 
Sproul - Holiness of God
Sproul - Chosen by God
Packer - Knowing God
Frame - Apologetics to the Glory of God
Shaff's Creeds of Christendom **
Piper - Desiring God
Gentry - Before Jerusalem Fell *** Addition due to Schaff 
being null & void 

** Past Time Frame 




[Edited on 10-9-2006 by caddy]


----------

